# Modern interior



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Post your favorite pics of modern interior, what you have, like or want one day..

I'll start with mine...









www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Blazar (Aug 24, 2008)

wow !
amazing ...
is it really your home ?


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Blazar said:


> wow !
> amazing ...
> is it really your home ?


No, it's just a pic from the internet...It's One Madison Park tower in New York...
Maybe one day...I wish..

I love this one too...









www.decodir.com


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd like a kitchen that pans into a decent-sized living room, with a nice view of the landscape outside, preferably on a high floor just not too high.








small bathroom, I'm there to relax and for some privacy, no need for a lot of space. 








Perfect


----------



## Plasma. (Oct 12, 2007)

I love this stuff, post more dude.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*BANQ restaurant*

BANQ restaurant/ 1375 Washington Street, Boston, MA / 2006-2008

Project Size / 4,800 square feet
Client / SOWA Restaurant Group, LLC
Architect / Office dA, Inc.
Project Design / Nader Tehrani, Monica Ponce de Leon
Principal in Charge / Nader Tehrani
Project Architect / Dan Gallagher
Project Coordinators / Catie Newell, Brandon Clifford
Project Team / Harry Lowd, Richard Lee, Lisa Huang, Remon Alberts, Janghwan Cheon, Jumanah Jamal, Aishah Al Sager
Contractor / Homeland Builders
Structural Consulting Engineer / Simpson Gumpertz & Heger Inc.
MEP Consulting Engineer/ Wozny/Barbar & Associates, Inc.
Lighting Consultant / Collaborative Lighting
Acoustical Consultant / Acentech
Kitchen Consultant / TriMark USA, Inc.
Building Code Consultant / Hal Cutler
Photographer / John Horner



























































































http://www.yatzer.com/1513_banq_restaurant_by_office_da
http://www.momoy.com/2009/06/24/banq-unique-restaurant-interior-by-office-da/


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ Ok, this is sick..And I love it..


----------

